# risk of terminationof th



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

For anyone here in oil n gas (working for Adnoc m affiliates).
What is the risks of being terminated at this environment ? Oil @ $40/brl.
The rest of the world is swept with massive lay off.. yet ADNOC still hiring..

Any experience in thr past as well ?

Cheers


----------

